# Einsteiger sucht Starthilfe

## Freetimer

Hi!

Ich bekomme gerade meinen ersten eigenen dedizierten Server und mein Hoster hat empfohlen dort Gentoo raufzuspielen, dem ich zustimmte. Er meinte das nutzen sie schon länger und immer ohne Probleme.

Nur ich bin totaler Linux Neuanfänger (Bisher nur Windows, aber alle Versionen und ich hab auch schonmal Suse Linux installiert, nur das war mit KDE, also fast so wie Windows)  :Wink: 

Was würdet ihr sagen muss ich mir nun als erstes für Fähigkeiten aneignen, bzw. welche Lektüre empfehlt ihr um sich ranzuarbeiten?

Es wird ja Gott sei dank alles was ich brauche vorinstalliert, sodass ich am Anfang eigentlich nur eine Java-Anwendung starten muss und wenn die läuft kann der Server erstmal so bleiben. Aber langfristig sollte ich vielleicht doch ein bisschen Ahnung haben, wäre wohl nicht verkehrt...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Ratschläge geben, womit man anfängt.

----------

## Deever

Welcher Provider ist das denn? Das interessiert mich jetzt!  :Smile: 

Als erstes: Google

Sonst ist gerade bei Gentoo die Dokumentation ja, soweit ich weiss, ziemlich idiotensicher.

 *Quote:*   

> Nur ich bin totaler Linux Neuanfänger

 

Und hast schon nen öffentlich erreichbaren Server? Naja, halt mit 'netstat -ltup' offene Ports in Sicht, und konfigurier die "Dämonen" richtig...

Die Frage war etwas unspezifisch, aber wenn du ein Problem hast, wird dir sicher geholfen!

Gruß && HTH!,

dev

----------

## DarKRaveR

http://www.tldp.org/

Dann schauste mal unter Guides.

Und die How-Tos (wobei du ja nicht so viel an grundconfig machen mußt, wie du geschrieben hast.)

Unter den guides gibt es auch eine Linux Administration Guide und vieles mehr.

Viel Spaß beim lesen.

----------

## Freetimer

Also es ist sunhost.de, die helfen mir auch wenn ich nicht weiterkomm  :Smile:  Nur man muss ja irgendwie n bisschen Vorahnung haben was einen da überhaupt erwartet mit Gentoo bzw Linux  :Wink: 

@DarKRaveR: Die Anleitungen sind dort leider alle in englisch, gibts keine deutsche Übersetzung? Nicht das ich kein Englisch kann, nur ums zu verstehen wäre Deutsch einfach leichter (zumindest für mich).

Also ne konkrete Frage hab ich auch noch. Ich habe jetzt einen SSH Client (F-Secure). Dort trage ich dann die Daten (Root & Pass) ein und ich habe die Kommandozeile vor mir (Die Serverdaten bekomme ich erst Morgen oder Montag, deswegen sind das grad Trockenübungen  :Wink: ).

Was muss ich dann genau machen und ein Java-Programm welches ich zuvor hochgeladen habe (Ja, das kann ich sogar schon *g*) zu starten? Wird das so laufen wie auf meinem lokalen WinXP-PC? Also Kommandozeile "java Programmname"? Oder wie lautet der Befehl (JRE ist vorinstalliert auf dem Server)?

Wichtig ist vielleicht noch, dass dieses Java-Programm ständig laufen soll, also auch noch wenn ich mit mit SSH ausgeloggt habe (Hab gelesen, dann würden die Prozesse abbrechen, dass muss aber vermieden werden).

----------

## DarKRaveR

Also, wenn Du mit Englisch nicht klarkommst, wirst Du nen sehr schweres Leben haben, wenn bei Software nur Englische Doku vorhanden ist, hast Du eh keine Wahl.

Naja, egal.

Das hängt ganz von der Anwendung ab, ist es ein CONSOEL oder GUI ANWENDUNG, wenn DU sagst, sie soll weiterlaufen, wird es wohl CONSOLE sein.

Wenn die App nicht selbst daemonizen kann, mußte sie wohl mit NOHUP starten (man nohup).

----------

## Freetimer

Hab ich gesagt, dass ich mit Englisch nicht klarkomme? Wo steht denn da sich finde das nicht?

Ich hab nur gesagt das es mir lieber wäre das auf Deutsch zu haben, da es dann etwas leichter wäre das wirklich zu verstehen. Da steht sogar ganz genau "Nicht das ich kein Englisch kann"...

Aber ich verzeihe dir nochmal  :Wink: 

----------

## ralph

Schau dir auch mal die gentoo-docs an, da sollte sich einiges finden lassen und es gibt sie sogar auch  in deutsch.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/index.xml

----------

## Freetimer

@ralph: Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht  :Smile:  Hab zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber zumindest einen Teil  :Smile: 

Dort war auch von Diensten die Rede. Kann ich das so verstehen, wie einen Autostart bei Windows? Oder bedeutet das dort etwas ganz anderes?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *Freetimer wrote:*   

> @ralph: Danke, sowas hab ich gesucht  Hab zwar nicht alles verstanden, aber zumindest einen Teil 
> 
> Dort war auch von Diensten die Rede. Kann ich das so verstehen, wie einen Autostart bei Windows? Oder bedeutet das dort etwas ganz anderes?

 

Nein Dienste unter Linux sind das gleiche wie Dienste unter Windows. Das hat mit dem Autostart bei Windows kaum bis gar nichts zu tun. Du startest beispielsweise den Internet Information Server ja auch nicht per Autostart sondern als Service. Dienste laufen im Gegensatz zu Autostart-Programmen unter speziellen Accounts, wo hingegen über Autostart gestartete Programme unter dem Account des jeweils eingeloggten User starten und auch nur dann aktiv werden, wenn ein User eingeloggt ist.

mfG

MasterOfMagic

----------

## Freetimer

Ja, gut. Aber ich hab bei mir auch einige Programme die im Autostart waren als Windows-Service umgestellt und nun laufen diese praktisch unsichtbar... Hab ich verwechselt.

Auf nem Server ist das wahrscheinlich uninteressant. Wie richtige ich denn einen Autostart bei gentoo ein?

----------

## ralph

Schau dir auch mal diesen thread an, da gibt es eine Menge Tips über Linux Bücher, die du sowohl käuflich erwerben als auch zum Teil runterladen kannst.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=121610

----------

## DarKRaveR

Notfalls mal in der Lieblingsuchmaschine nach Linux Dokumentation suchen, da finden sich Seiten mti übersetzten howtos und ab und an eine guide.

Wegen der Dienste: Mal bei den gentoo docs die guide über init durchlesen.

----------

## ruth

hi,

also ich bin immer wieder erstaunt drüber, wie leichtfertig _immer_noch_ mit dem thema

dezidierter server, usw. umgegangen wird.

man darf jedoch NIEMALS vergessen, dass diese maschine (hier erstlingswerk !!! )

sehr wahrscheinlich mit 100Mbit direkt, mit fixer ip und ohne FW am netz hängt.

mittlerweile ist es in bestimmten kreisen üblich, bekannte netblocks ( dezidierte server !!!)

abzuscannen und nach fehlern in der config zu schauen...

über die zu erwartende erfolgsquote will ich mich mal hier nicht äussern...  :Wink: 

und wenn dann der provider nach volumen abrechnet - spätestens dann wirds problematisch.

threads zu diesem thema gibts hier schon genug.

kurz:

ich halte solche erstlingswerke mit 100Mbit am netz für tickende zeitbomben.

und sei mir nicht böse, aber ich möchte doch bezweifeln, dass  jemand der noch nie ein UNIX

system gesehen hat in der lage ist, einen server _sicher_ hochzuziehen.

von diensten wie apache, postfix u.a., ssh, ftp mal garned zu reden.

firewall, iptables? noch nie gehört ???

dann wirds _sehr_ problematisch...

ich möchte dir wirklich nicht den spass verderben, aber ich habe grundsätzlich was gegen einen potentiellen weiteren offenen mail relay...

mein vorschlag:

setz mal ein paar dsl dateways auf, lies erstmal doku.

ja, auch und vor allem englische !!!

im besten falle wird das nur teuer für dich - im schlechtesten falle, naja...

was man halt auf nen piraten-ftp so drauftut...

du bist der rechtlich verantwortliche in diesem falle...

schon mal was von rootkits gehört?

gegenmassnahmen?

programme wie tripwire kennst du??

kurz gesagt:

ich finde es wirklich unverantwortlich auch von den anbietern, wie mit diesem thema

umgegangen wird:

"klar, da tun wir linux drauf, dann kann nix mehr passieren, linux ist ja sicher..."

das scheint derzeit die einstellung zu sein...

wenn das nur so wäre.....

ich kann dir versichern: das ist nicht so !!!

und zu einem server gehört weiss gott mehr, als einen apache so zu konfigurieren, dass er seiten anzeigt...

nochmal: diese dinger sind scharfe bomben - was die traffic erzeugen können, wenn missbraucht... das kann sehr böse ins auge gehen für dich - UND auch für andere (das ziel des angriffs)

wenn ne 100Mbit maschine mal das DOS'en anfängt - da bleibt kein auge trocken...

deines nicht, weil du den traffic zahlen musst, das ziel des angriffs wird sich dann natürlich

auch an dich wenden - schadensersatz, du verstehst?

also überleg dir das mal...

und:

ich weiss (leider) sehr genau, wovon ich spreche...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Freetimer

Hehe danke! Also es wird ne Trafficsperre eingerichtet, also wäre das nicht ganz so dramatisch von der Seite her. Bei mehr als 100 GB ist dann Schluss, ich werde aber wohl nur so um die 75 GB brauchen.

Wie gesagt wird das Ding komplett Vorkonfiguriert, also auch mit diversen Sicherheitsmechanismen. Es hätte eigentlich auch ein managed Server sein können, das Problem dabei ist aber, dass ich ein Programm selbstständig starten muss aus dem Server und somit Root-Rechte brauche. Es werden keine Webseiten auf dem Server liegen, es wird nur dieses Java-Programm ausgeführt...

Ich denk schon, dass die von Sunhost wissen wie man einen Server gegen Angriffe absichert, aber dennoch danke für deine Warnung.

----------

## chrib

 *Freetimer wrote:*   

> Hehe danke! Also es wird ne Trafficsperre eingerichtet, also wäre das nicht ganz so dramatisch von der Seite her. Bei mehr als 100 GB ist dann Schluss, ich werde aber wohl nur so um die 75 GB brauchen.

 

Ich glaub Du hast es nicht so ganz verstanden. Du traegst die Verantwortung fuer die Administration des Rechners. Da reicht es nicht wenn Du eine Trafficsperre bei 100 GB, sobald der Rechner fuer irgend eine Art von Missbrauch genutzt werden kann, dann muss er unverzueglich vom Netz genommen werden. Die Arten wie man einen Rechner missbrauchen kann sind vielfaeltig (offenes Relay bzw. proxy zum spammen und DDOS sind nur 2 von vielen Missbrauchsmoeglichkeiten), und gerade als Linux-Einsteiger kann man sich bei von aussen erreichbaren Rechnern ziemlich schnell die Finger verbrennen.

 *Quote:*   

> Wie gesagt wird das Ding komplett Vorkonfiguriert, also auch mit diversen Sicherheitsmechanismen.

 

Die da waeren? Und wer garantiert Dir das die Konfiguration der einzelnen Programme wirklich sicher ist?

 *Quote:*   

>  Es hätte eigentlich auch ein managed Server sein können, das Problem dabei ist aber, dass ich ein Programm selbstständig starten muss aus dem Server und somit Root-Rechte brauche. Es werden keine Webseiten auf dem Server liegen, es wird nur dieses Java-Programm ausgeführt... 

 

Ein normaler User reicht nicht aus damit man das Programm starten kann? Es muss unbedingt mit root-Rechten gestartet werden? 

Chrib

----------

## toskala

mei, nu stellt euch doch mal nich so an   :Twisted Evil: 

wenn die büchse gerooted wird dann wird halt n paar tage lang damit rumgedost und gut is.

der provider nimmt den karren dann vom netz, aus die maus. 

irgendwie müssen sich die rechenzentren ja finanzieren, und wenns eben mit dem hype-gerät "linux server" grade gut geht dann ist es eben so.

prinzipiell halt ich es auch für ausgewiesenen unsinn eine linuxbox hinzustellen an einer dicken leitung, aber wer will der macht eben...

----------

## Freetimer

So ich hab die Serverdaten jetzt, nur irgendwie bekomme ich es nicht hin das das Java-Programm weiterläuft wenn ich mich auslogge  :Sad: 

----------

## ralph

Ich versteh zwar nicht genau, was du da vorhast, aber du könnteest screen benutzen.

emerge screen,  screen eintippen, Java-Programm starten, mit ctrl+a+d  screen detachen und läuft.

----------

## Freetimer

Hm jo danke, so gehts. Nur wie krieg ich es jetzt wieder sichbar bzw. beendet?

----------

## ralph

screen -r

Und mit man screen kannst du noch eine Reihe weiterer Optionen sehen.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Freetimer

Danke, so klappts  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

lol, bitte sag niemandem deine ip  :Smile:  so langsam krieg ich angst  :Wink: 

----------

## Freetimer

Hm wenn du meinst du kannst das so gut, dann mach doch meinen Server richtig sicher, so wie es sich gehört!?

----------

## toskala

ich kann das auch so gut, nur koste ich 85 die stunde zzgl. 16% mwst.

----------

## Freetimer

Und wieviel Stunden brauchst du?

----------

## toskala

das kommt auf den grad der komplexität deiner wünsche an.

für weitere angebote/nachfragen bitte pm.

----------

## ruth

hi,

is das ein geiler thread... *lach*

ich wälz mich auf dem boden vor lachen...  :Wink: 

ich mach dir die kiste zum festpreis zu...  :Wink: 

kann dir mal ja nen kostenvoranschlag faxen.

aber - huch - meine sekretärin sagt mir gerade, dass ich keine termine mehr frei habe...

sowas aber auch, hihi  :Wink: 

sorry, ich kann nicht mehr.... *brüüüllll*

gruss

rootshell

----------

